# Alaska Fishing



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Gentleman,
I am posting this in hopes that some of you who may have spent some time in Alaska, or other places outside your home state fishing, might be able to help me reduce those "Dang, wish I would have remembered to bring that" moments over the next week.

I am headed to Alaska next Tuesday, and I will be there through Sunday fishing. We'll be fishing for every species of fish that we can during our trip, and I think I've thought of everything that I can think of to pack. But I am almost certain that in posting this, begging for some of your thoughts, there will be some things I will have forgotten.

That said: What would you suggest that I take with me that you think I may have forgotten? All the responses are VERY appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on, I'm just jealous that you're doing it. :evil: For the past seven decades I've wanted to and just didn't and now I ain't got the $. If I had my way and some $ I'd drive up there and look for some rivers to hike back into for trout, dolly's and anything else that is remote but accessible to foot traffic. I wouldn't even bother with ocean stuff. It's just soooooooo much more interesting/challenging to do the land stuff. Guess I'm too old now but the itch is still there and I can't get rid of it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good rain gear and fishing gloves, skeeter spray, camera.

Have fun! I hope to get back up there someday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to get my fishing license and stamps online before I go. Have them dated for your first day of fishing.

I seldom take flies, lures or terminal tackle with me when traveling. I buy locally, get whatever is hot that day or that week.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I will tell you one thing that everyone seems to forget to take to Alaska...

And that is.......................*ME* 

I took my own backpacking waders and boots, the others I went with just used the guide service ones and they all seem to leak.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

lotion. Good lotion. Take care of your hands. they'll be in and out of the water enough that they will chap and crack. Apply lotion frequently.

also, use hemostats, or pliers to unhook the fish, even if you normally don't. Again, you need to take care of your hands. You'll be in a wet environment where even small cutts and lacerations can become a problem.

finally, throw in a few bandaids to take care of those cuts you get, or to prevent a blister.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Garbage sacks, so when you pick up litter you'll have something to carry it in.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

What part of Alaska are you going to? 

Taking care of your hands is important. We get "fish" cuts all the time from the salmon gills. They get infected rather quickly. Its not bad if they aren't too deep. Rubber boots are a thought as well depending on what you are doing. Good Rain Gear is essential. Take a camera of course. The list can get long.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been there +14 times, and gear depends on where you will be, what you are fishing for. Some places bugs are a non-issue, other places its insanely maddening (expecially those black biting bugs that come out at dusk). Rain gear is a must. You can get away with lighter weight stuff if you will be on charter boats... if you are river fishing / brush busting, you will want heavier quality stuff that is rip & tear resistant. Keep some 1 gallon ziplock bags in your pockets to put your cameras and dry stuff in.

Really need more info though on what your plans are, where you will be, to give more specific advice.


-DallanC


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

A bit more information would be extremely helpful. Is this a guided trip? If so, contact them and find out what kind of tackle is recommended. Check the regs for the particular area you will be in. When I was up their you had to use single hooks on everything when fishing the Tal. Not a big deal unless you forgot Siwash hooks and purchased treble hooked lures for example. 100% DEET all the way. I wouldn't skimp on the rain gear either. It rained for weeks the summer I was there and most of the rivers were blown out. Great gear and lots of scouting saved many outings from being miserable and fishless. Most everything previously stated so far is right on the money from my experience. Be prepared for RAIN.

Hint: Vibrax spinners---Egg sucking leeches---Caught fish most places I fished.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you think you forgot something, you could always ask the guy fishing next to you 

[attachment=0:ymwohjmu]Alaskan_Combat_Fishing.jpg[/attachment:ymwohjmu]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a 1990s picture of the Russian River. 

It's got worse.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

just another comment, regarding rain gear: Leave the Gortex at home. Get yourself some rubber or PVC rain gear. Watch Deadliest Catch -- you dont' see those guys wearing Gortex. They wear rubber.

Gortex is great, unless you are in a steady rain that lasts for days. Then it sucks. Rubber / PVC will not soak through, even after days upon days of rain.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget a net...or two:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, where ya going, what are ya fishin' for? We've got 4 different sportsman's warehouse locations if ya need to buy something while you're here. 

It was raining good this morning, now I'm looking out the window and there's blue sky and sunshine. Fairbanks has had highs near 80 and Barrow recently had a high of 45.

Bring your own fry sauce, the folks behind the counter at Carl's Junior will look at ya funny if ya ask for it.


----------



## cdbrc (Jul 14, 2011)

Been there three times, twice for over three months. The lure that workes the best for me was a Blue fox # 5 or 6 in rainbow color, fished slow bumping the bottom. Also a large kastmaster, in perch color. Couldn't find the kastmaster in A. but the Blue fox were available and came with two hooks, a trebel and a single, in the pkg. This combo would produce about 16 salmon a day for me. Good luck.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys! I will be spending one day after Halibut on a charter boat, and two days in a drift boat down the rivers after the Kings and others. We'll be spending afternoons and one full day on our own hitting the rivers.

Sounds like Rain Gear is a must, and good rain gear. I've got some heavy rubber rain gear.

One question that comes to my mind is should I take rubber boots, or, will I be fine with my breathable waders, and wader boots?

I've also heard that the Halibut fish is a stinky fish. Is it so stinky I should plan on wearing my rain gear when I get them to the boat so I can wash the stink off?


I think the "Combat Fishing" will be interesting. Not sure whether to be excited, or not to see that. As I understand it, the place we are staying has some Kenai front property that we can fish from right out the back door. Since this is considered "private property" up to the waters edge, we shouldn't have to fight for some shoreline should we?

Thanks again for the feedback everyone! It's really helpful!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So you will be in the Soldotna area? A popular spot there is where the Sterling highway crosses the Kenai river, behind the visitors center.

The Kenai is a VERY fast river... you shouldnt expect to catch fish from just any shore. Look for Eddies and calmer water where weary fish will rest in. All else fails you can chuck Pixies and hope.

Halibut are slimy things and they will flip slime all over if your captain boats them alive. I've been with several charters that tie them off on the outside of the boat and bleed them. They only bring them in when the boat is ready to move / leave. I had one captain shoot a large halibut with his .45APC before even gaffing it. Big ones can be dangerous.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

We stayed in Coopers Landing when we were there. Spent some time in Soldotna and on the Kasilof. Fish throughout the whole area for sure.

If on your own, your waders and boots will work just fine. Alot of guides will provide rubber boots, but not always. If you take your own you'll be covered either way.

Halibut stinky? not the ones we caught. Slimy yes. Good eating- heck yes!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

FYI, they just made a big section of the kenai C&R only, no bait.
http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?ad ... &year=2011

Yesterday my little brother caught a bunch of kings at the mouth of the kenai, in a net. :lol:


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck on your trip and don't forget the pepper spray and bells for your shoes. Post some pictures when you get back for us poor suckers that can't make it this year.


----------

